# What are the cool kids using for knife rolls these days.



## jai (Sep 12, 2018)

Hey guys it's been ages since I stalked the forums and posted  

I'm looking for a new knife roll and have no idea who is making the good stuff at the moment so any suggestions to fellow forum members or vendors making nice gear would be appreciated. Thanks in advance.

What I'm looking for is something that would possibly be slim and not to bully but still fit atleast,

2 gyutos (or one cleaver) 270mm max
1 suji or yanigiba 270mm max
1 parer
1 petty or honesuki
1 filleting knife
1 mac ceramic rod

Only the larger knives will have saya's

The style doesn't matter but I want something that looks handmade or at that level and also durability is a key factor. Leather or cloth is fine. 

Thanks again in advance. 

Feel free to post pics of you roll with knives!!!


----------



## Alex M.S. (Sep 12, 2018)

Currently I'm using the EverPride 20 slot kife roll for my work knives. It was less than $40 on Amazon. It's spacious, fit larges knives and has plenty of zipper compartments for utensils, sharpies, notebooks etc. I wouldn't let the price scare you off, it's definitely better made than the previous Wusthof and Mercer knife rolls. Even comes with 2 knife guards, a shoulder strap and a money back guarantee if you don't like it.


----------



## HRC_64 (Sep 13, 2018)

do you carry tools? If so maybe look a a portfolio style

edit: maybe add some contex on use case


----------



## labor of love (Sep 13, 2018)

“My knife bag” at JKI might be fit the description. Very durable hemp canvas, machine washable and good looking. Really like mine.


----------



## Godslayer (Sep 13, 2018)

Ultimate edge, inexpensive, 18 knives + tools for days


----------



## jai (Sep 13, 2018)

Thanks for the response And as far as price goes I am happy to spend up to 500 aud but not more than this.
Also I have an ultimate edge already and love it for the size and the way the knives dont hang around. But I was looking for something much smaller as I find once I settle into a certain job I usually just have 5 or so knives in rotation  I had a look at darkhardt rolls last night and the bullit and slim edge look very good and well made but I'm not really sold on it because I haven't seen any reviews. Pictures can lie and also in that price range I could get most rolls so I'd like the keep my mind open.

Keep the suggestions coming guys thanks


----------



## Matus (Sep 13, 2018)

I am just thinking loud, but basically all the rolls or cases I have seen have small pouches for the knife handles and the blade is loose, just covered by a piece of cloth. I have one like that too (I am not a pro chef, but bought it when trasporting knives). I never felt good about that as the it is basically impossible to avoid blades touching each other.


----------



## Kingkor (Sep 13, 2018)

This is a really easy one, there's only one way I'd go today and it's with darkhardt!
https://www.instagram.com/darkhardt/ 
My favorite design:
http://www.darkhardt.com/shop/hokusai-1

The company is based in the states, very reasonable prices and a superb quality products! I'm sure it'll fit everything you mentioned easily and you'll look cool AF!
As for material you have a ton of choices and designs are just the sleekest.
I have 1 already in waxed canvas and ordered another in leather just because of how much I was impressed with the first one.


----------



## jai (Sep 13, 2018)

Kingkor said:


> This is a really easy one, there's only one way I'd go today and it's with darkhardt!
> https://www.instagram.com/darkhardt/
> My favorite design:
> http://www.darkhardt.com/shop/hokusai-1
> ...


How is the build quality and durability? On your darkhardt roll.


----------



## jai (Sep 13, 2018)

Matus said:


> I am just thinking loud, but basically all the rolls or cases I have seen have small pouches for the knife handles and the blade is loose, just covered by a piece of cloth. I have one like that too (I am not a pro chef, but bought it when trasporting knives). I never felt good about that as the it is basically impossible to avoid blades touching each other.


They do touch each other but if it is secure and not to loose usually they dont move to much. Folder style ones hold them in place a bit better. But regardless that's just a good excuse to buy some sexy sayas.


----------



## Kingkor (Sep 13, 2018)

jai said:


> How is the build quality and durability? On your darkhardt roll.


Durability is great both me and a few other friends from the forum and from the kitchens have had it for a while and the materials are way more durable than anything else I've had so far. And quallity is the highest I've seen on a kitchen related brand, It feels good in hand, looks amazing and is just right.

You can scroll through the photos on ig the brand was tagged in and you'll probably see a lot of members from the forum/knife community.


----------



## panda (Sep 13, 2018)

give marko tsourkan a shout, he will make you a custom leather one.


----------



## btbyrd (Sep 14, 2018)

I quite enjoy my Proper Knife Roll. Choosing the color was the hardest part, as they all look great IMO.


----------



## SeattleBen (Sep 15, 2018)

These also seem to be nice and durable looking.

https://www.weftandwarpmaine.com/


----------



## ecchef (Sep 15, 2018)

Darkhardt looks like a nice product, but their minimalist, uber-cool but uninformative bs hipster website kinda sucks. Guess you have to purchase on faith.


----------



## Jon-cal (Sep 15, 2018)

ecchef said:


> Darkhardt looks like a nice product, but their minimalist, uber-cool but uninformative bs hipster website kinda sucks. Guess you have to purchase on faith.



I have no need for a knife roll, but I did click the link and look at these. This was my exact impression as well, haha


----------



## Marek07 (Sep 16, 2018)

ecchef said:


> Darkhardt looks like a nice product, but their minimalist, uber-cool but uninformative bs hipster website kinda sucks. Guess you have to purchase on faith.


Perhaps I'm unfamiliar with uber-cool or hipster but *uninformative?!?* The website shows a range of knife rolls and each has multiple photos and lists details of materials and overall dimensions (open and closed). It even lists the dimensions of the individual pockets. What other info is needed? For the record, I have a Hokusai roll in waxed canvas and love it. Disclaimer - I'm not a pro knife user.


----------



## Nate3395 (Sep 16, 2018)

I got a boldric chef backpack as a gift and i love it. Has 5 knife slots on one side, then room for pens/tools on the opposite. The main compartment has room for some papers and a laptop sleeve. The bag is perfect for me as a chef, carries my knives and all of the paperwork.


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Sep 16, 2018)

I have the custom Darkhardt @Kingkor mentioned… I’m using it as a home cook but the designer Greg is a chef and does work with some big names in the industry. I also have one of the aprons. 

View attachment 43257

View attachment 43258

View attachment 43259



From something I wrote previously: "HARDT X Kasumi Gang" Tokyo style knife wrap. Mine is waxed canvas (but leather was also an option) with Italian leather trim and lined with Japanese tenugui featuring the artwork of Katsushika Hokusai… mine is "South Wind, Clear Sky (Gaifū kaisei), also known as Red Fuji, from the series Thirty-six Views of Mount Fuji (Fugaku sanjūrokkei)" and there were also some made with "Under the Wave off Kanagawa (Kanagawa oki nami ura), also known as The Great Wave, from the series Thirty-six Views of Mount Fuji (Fugaku sanjūrokkei)"

The 10 pockets accommodate various sizes of knives and other kitchen tools… from L-R: Takamura Uchigumo petty (custom handle), Takamura Chromax Santoku, Yoshiaki Fujiwara 馬車馬 Gyuto (custom handle/sheath), Watanabe Mizu-Honyaki Gyuto, Shosui Takeda NAS Gyuto (custom handle/saya), Takamura Uchigumo Sujihiki (custom handle)… also had room for a digital thermometer, nigiri-basami (herb snips), moribashi (plating chopsticks), take-apart kitchen shears (and probably some other things too). It was a pleasure to work with Greg on this project along with the rest of the Kasumi Gang squad



ecchef said:


> Darkhardt looks like a nice product, but their minimalist, uber-cool but uninformative bs hipster website kinda sucks. Guess you have to purchase on faith.



They do custom/collab work for some pretty big names like Jose Andres, idk if you need “faith”.


----------



## labor of love (Sep 16, 2018)

aboynamedsuita said:


> I have the custom Darkhardt @Kingkor mentioned… I’m using it as a home cook but the designer Greg is a chef and does work with some big names in the industry. I also have one of the aprons.
> 
> View attachment 43257
> 
> ...


No need to point out that you’re home cook. It’s pretty obvious.


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Sep 16, 2018)

labor of love said:


> No need to point out that you’re home cook. It’s pretty obvious.



Touché lol


----------



## panda (Sep 16, 2018)

lmao


----------



## panda (Sep 16, 2018)

i would be interested if someone could make one out of kevlar so that it doesnt start to fall apart after a year of heavy use. i love ultimate edge but it's not the most durable.


----------



## Graydo77 (Sep 16, 2018)

This is a darkhardt roll in Italian leather. The quality is definitely top notch.


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Sep 16, 2018)

Graydo77 said:


> This is a darkhardt roll in Italian leather. The quality is definitely top notch.
> 
> View attachment 43269



Hey your pic uploaded, not fair lol. Let’s try this again:
















aboynamedsuita said:


> I have the custom Darkhardt @Kingkor mentioned… I’m using it as a home cook but the designer Greg is a chef and does work with some big names in the industry. I also have one of the aprons.
> 
> 
> From something I wrote previously: "HARDT X Kasumi Gang" Tokyo style knife wrap. Mine is waxed canvas (but leather was also an option) with Italian leather trim and lined with Japanese tenugui featuring the artwork of Katsushika Hokusai… mine is "South Wind, Clear Sky (Gaifū kaisei), also known as Red Fuji, from the series Thirty-six Views of Mount Fuji (Fugaku sanjūrokkei)" and there were also some made with "Under the Wave off Kanagawa (Kanagawa oki nami ura), also known as The Great Wave, from the series Thirty-six Views of Mount Fuji (Fugaku sanjūrokkei)"
> ...


----------



## Graydo77 (Sep 16, 2018)

aboynamedsuita said:


> Hey your pic uploaded, not fair lol. Let’s try this again:
> 
> Nice it worked this time [emoji16]


----------



## Badgertooth (Sep 16, 2018)

Darkhardt all day.


----------



## Taramonia (Sep 16, 2018)

For what it's worth there is a roll from Knife & Flag that I've been a bit curious about but never ended up trying out since I've taken to using a smaller roll in my backpack.

https://knifeflag.com/store/tool-roll-black


----------



## mattador (Sep 16, 2018)

I like the valentich that I got from carbonknifeco. Holds a 300mm knife w/ saya and has a secure zipper pouch for all my little tools. It’s also well built and looks great too.


----------



## bruce8088 (Sep 16, 2018)

darkhardt all day as well!


----------



## panda (Sep 16, 2018)

i am curious, why do home cooks even have knife rolls? do you guys bring your knives to friends & family houses a lot? maybe i am in the minority on this but i have never even thought to bring my own knife let alone knives somewhere else.


----------



## HRC_64 (Sep 16, 2018)

panda said:


> i am curious, why do home cooks even have knife rolls? do you guys bring your knives to friends & family houses a lot?



+1 also do you guys have armed security when you travel 

(very nice knives!)


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Sep 16, 2018)

panda said:


> i am curious, why do home cooks even have knife rolls? do you guys bring your knives to friends & family houses a lot? maybe i am in the minority on this but i have never even thought to bring my own knife let alone knives somewhere else.



Sometimes i take them with me places, ppl at my office often ask to see them too, so I may take knives to work


----------



## btbyrd (Sep 16, 2018)

panda said:


> i am curious, why do home cooks even have knife rolls? do you guys bring your knives to friends & family houses a lot? maybe i am in the minority on this but i have never even thought to bring my own knife let alone knives somewhere else.



In my case, it's partially transport to friends/family but it's mostly storage. I can't use magnetic strips because my kitchen has stone or tile on the walls, and I have too many knives to keep in a drawer (and many are too long to fit anyway). Have you really never thought to bring your own knife somewhere else? I can understand not thinking about taking _knives_; I usually feel a little silly taking more than a gyuto. But if I'm going somewhere where I'll be cooking at all... something's coming with me. Especially around the holidays.

I also like to fantasize that if I'm ever called up to the culinary big leagues (or Top Chef or Masterchef or whatever) I'd be ready -- at least in terms of my gear. I've never worked in a kitchen professionally, but I have been thinking hard for the past couple years about getting a pair of non-skid Birkenstock clogs for similar reasons. These are sort of stupid thoughts, but they're borne out of a longing for functionality.


----------



## Xenif (Sep 16, 2018)

panda said:


> i am curious, why do home cooks even have knife rolls? do you guys bring your knives to friends & family houses a lot? maybe i am in the minority on this but i have never even thought to bring my own knife let alone knives somewhere else.


Im a home cook and I have a knife roll, do I use it often? Hell no. One thing I hate is not knowing what tools I have or everything is, so I bring evrerything, especially when Im asked to goto my MIL or my moms place where the sharpest knife is comparable to cusinart unsharpen for 20 odd years, then asked to make dinner for 15 people in 2 hours without knowing what ingredients are available. 
I bring my own travel cutting board(s), because most common non knife nerd people have terrrrrrible (and filthy) cutting boards. 
All of the above are probably excuses, to justify wanting to feel like a chef and look cool


----------



## panda (Sep 17, 2018)

nope. i've even cooked dinner using just a pair of scissors cause all their knives were completely useless.


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Sep 17, 2018)

btbyrd said:


> … I have too many knives to keep in a drawer (and many are too long to fit anyway)…



I feel your pain


----------



## panda (Sep 17, 2018)

this just gave me an idea. i am going to ask on my social media who has the most useless knives in their homes? the 'winner' will get a private dinner cooked by me with their arsenal, haha.


----------



## btbyrd (Sep 17, 2018)

You should ask here. I see more unused, unsharpened, $1500+ NIB unicorns for sale here on BST, offered by people I can only assume are professionals.


----------



## Xenif (Sep 17, 2018)

panda said:


> nope. i've even cooked dinner using just a pair of scissors cause all their knives were completely useless.


Ive done that, in a church basement, where they had ONE knife in the entire kitchen the the senior chef (the 80yr old lady) was using it at a rate of 1.2 chops per min.


----------



## SaladApe (Sep 17, 2018)

panda said:


> i am curious, why do home cooks even have knife rolls? do you guys bring your knives to friends & family houses a lot? maybe i am in the minority on this but i have never even thought to bring my own knife let alone knives somewhere else.


I take my knives to and from work because I don't want to leave them there. I don't have anywhere to stash them and - perhaps I'm being too much of a pessimist - they'd have been used to open a dozen catering tins of chickpeas before my next shift...


----------



## jai (Sep 17, 2018)

ecchef said:


> Darkhardt looks like a nice product, but their minimalist, uber-cool but uninformative bs hipster website kinda sucks. Guess you have to purchase on faith.


That's why I'm coming to you guys first


----------



## jai (Sep 17, 2018)

panda said:


> i am curious, why do home cooks even have knife rolls? do you guys bring your knives to friends & family houses a lot? maybe i am in the minority on this but i have never even thought to bring my own knife let alone knives somewhere else.


Hahahaha I wonder the same thing sometimes but then I also wonder why they spend thousands and thousands on knifes. But then I look at myself and think how many gyutos do I actually need as a professional chef and the answer is always n+1.


----------



## jai (Sep 17, 2018)

My problem with knife roles is usually they get flogged so hard they fall apart and start to break also some of my knifes I dont have sayas for and multiple times after a fresh sharpen they hard cut through the roll and stabbed me when picking it up. I know this is fixed by having sayas for every knife but some of my knives cop a beating and I cant really justify have a pretty saya to put it in.


----------



## Graydo77 (Sep 17, 2018)

jai said:


> My problem with knife roles is usually they get flogged so hard they fall apart and start to break also some of my knifes I dont have sayas for and multiple times after a fresh sharpen they hard cut through the roll and stabbed me when picking it up. I know this is fixed by having sayas for every knife but some of my knives cop a beating and I cant really justify have a pretty saya to put it in.



A cheap plastic edge guard will do the trick if think.


----------



## btbyrd (Sep 17, 2018)

Yeah, edge guards provide plenty of protection. And they're super cheap.


----------



## Xenif (Sep 17, 2018)

There was a thread not too long ago with everyone professing their love of the cardboard saya


----------



## labor of love (Sep 17, 2018)

btbyrd said:


> You should ask here. I see more unused, unsharpened, $1500+ NIB unicorns for sale here on BST, offered by people I can only assume are professionals.


Those are collectors, and the vast majority of those collectors aren’t pros at all.


----------



## parbaked (Sep 17, 2018)

The plastic edge guards can scratch the blade especially soft stainless cladding or if some grit gets inside the guard.
Cardboard works great and you can line with VCI paper, if desired...


----------



## labor of love (Sep 17, 2018)

Yeah, I prefer felt lined blade guards. Like dexter russel branded ones for instance.


----------



## Graydo77 (Sep 17, 2018)

Yep the Dexters are nice with the felt lining


----------



## bruce8088 (Sep 17, 2018)

jai said:


> My problem with knife roles is usually they get flogged so hard they fall apart and start to break also some of my knifes I dont have sayas for and multiple times after a fresh sharpen they hard cut through the roll and stabbed me when picking it up. I know this is fixed by having sayas for every knife but some of my knives cop a beating and I cant really justify have a pretty saya to put it in.



IMO its pretty much common sense to use a saya or knifeguard when using a knife roll, other than the cutting yourself issue it would pain me to see then clanking each other in the roll.

I looked at the darkhardt site again and its actually pretty user friendly but you can also get things done via IG with them.


----------



## bruce8088 (Sep 17, 2018)

panda said:


> i am curious, why do home cooks even have knife rolls? do you guys bring your knives to friends & family houses a lot? maybe i am in the minority on this but i have never even thought to bring my own knife let alone knives somewhere else.



I just find it much easier to store them in the cabinets especially if you have quite a few knives, saves space and you can stack multiple rolls.


----------



## btbyrd (Sep 17, 2018)

All of the plastic edge guards I've used (from Korin, Cangshan, Zwilling, Dexter, and CKTG) have been lined with felt. I wasn't aware that anyone sold "naked" plastic ones, but I'd agree that it would be best to avoid them. Cardboard sleeves work fine, but they look janky and take up more space than is necessary. Felt-lined plastic guards are dirt cheap. I've even been given them for free when sending knives in to to be sharpened. 

If your knives cut through your knife roll and end up cutting you_ on multiple occasions_... buy some freaking edge guards.


----------



## Jfotog (Sep 17, 2018)

I'm kinda shocked at this thread since if you're even in this forum, you have some attached pride or value to your knives and kitchen equipment. If you travel anywhere, friends place, family or wherever, and you want to do the job right, you bring your tools that will allow you to do that. A contractor doesn't show up to your place to do a home reno and ask to use your tools. 
Anyone in the food industry needs to keep their knives with them. They respect their tools and treat them as such. If you have a $500+ knife or a $5 knife, if you want to keep it sharp or safe, get a roll. If you treat your blades with the highest respect, as many of you do, Darkhardt rolls look fantastic and provide all the protection you need. They were designed that way. Leather rolls do similar. The last thing you want to worry about is, "does my knife roll actually protect my investment?".


----------



## Gregmega (Sep 17, 2018)

ecchef said:


> Darkhardt looks like a nice product, but their minimalist, uber-cool but uninformative bs hipster website kinda sucks. Guess you have to purchase on faith.



I’m thankful for mouth breathers like you, because you remind me why I continue to be a disrupter in all my projects. Otherwise society would never move forward.


----------



## Jfotog (Sep 17, 2018)

jai said:


> My problem with knife roles is usually they get flogged so hard they fall apart and start to break also some of my knifes I dont have sayas for and multiple times after a fresh sharpen they hard cut through the roll and stabbed me when picking it up. I know this is fixed by having sayas for every knife but some of my knives cop a beating and I cant really justify have a pretty saya to put it in.


Even cardboard and tape will make you a "pressure fit" cardboard saya. That's pretty much free...


----------



## inhuman (Sep 17, 2018)

Not too sure why it matters aboynamedsuita is a home cook, or anybody else for that matter . Does it make his equipment less durable or lesser than ? Don’t think so .

Darkhardt’s product pictures and descriptions are more than adequate . If you need more info , their customer service is above and beyond . They have gear at several price points from low to high , just check it out .

For me, I’d rather support an American made product . There are tons of rolls and bags out there . I’ve owned lots . Lots fell apart within months , even pricier ones.

I am a chef , and I own a Darkhardt Hokusai Italian leather roll I carry to work daily . I don’t treat my stuff like **** , but I don’t baby it either . It shows no signs of build failure despite daily use for months so far . Quality of materials and build is the best I’ve experienced .

TLDR: If you’re a pro , there is no excuse for not having edge guards at least , if not sayas on every single knife . I personally can’t justify carrying $2k+ of handmade blades in a $50 roll. If you use your gear rough , maybe grab that beater roll and buy a new one every few months .


----------



## Jfotog (Sep 17, 2018)

inhuman said:


> Not too sure why it matters aboynamedsuita is a home cook, or anybody else for that matter . Does it make his equipment less durable or lesser than ? Don’t think so .
> 
> Darkhardt’s product pictures and descriptions are more than adequate . If you need more info , their customer service is above and beyond . They have gear at several price points from low to high , just check it out .
> 
> ...



That... and all that


----------



## inhuman (Sep 17, 2018)

Here’s a few shots of mine.


----------



## StonedEdge (Sep 17, 2018)

panda said:


> i am curious, why do home cooks even have knife rolls? do you guys bring your knives to friends & family houses a lot? maybe i am in the minority on this but i have never even thought to bring my own knife let alone knives somewhere else.


I have no good knives at the cottage so when I leave town I grab the knives I'll use to chop up the animals I'm about to kill. Rocket science it must be .


----------



## StonedEdge (Sep 17, 2018)

People, if having your knives slicing through your knife roll is your #1 issue, you need to stop handling sharp things and pick up a slap chop (and half a brain obviously).


----------



## Jfotog (Sep 17, 2018)

StonedEdge said:


> People, if having your knives slicing through your knife roll is your #1 issue, you need to stop handling sharp things and pick up a slap chop (and half a brain obviously).


i am curious, why do home cooks even have a slap chop? do you guys bring your slap chop to friends & family houses a lot? maybe i am in the minority on this but i have never even thought to bring my own slap chop let alone any slap chop somewhere else.


----------



## labor of love (Sep 17, 2018)

jai said:


> Hey guys it's been ages since I stalked the forums and posted
> 
> I'm looking for a new knife roll and have no idea who is making the good stuff at the moment so any suggestions to fellow forum members or vendors making nice gear would be appreciated. Thanks in advance.
> 
> ...


Have you found anything that accommodates your knife set so far? I know you were leaning towards darkhardt initially.


----------



## Kingkor (Sep 17, 2018)

I think this thread has been a bit derailed but it's funny as hell so I'll jump in [emoji23]
This is a bit like the towel thread if you have half a brain you probably will cover your knives somehow before storing them in a roll or even in a cabinet. Other than that, if you own a quallity product and treat it like **** it'll fall apart no matter how good and endurable it is, and you probably shouldn't own the product because you don't respect it.
I've owned a few rolls and I still recommended the darkhardt rolls beacuse first because of a few reasons:
Above all the quallity is top notch, other than that the design is timeless, it's a bit like tattoos you can get what's in style and regret it a few years later or you can go to one of the best artists get a timeless piece and stay happy with it forever maybe it'll age and get a nice patina over time but it'll always preform, look good and won't get out of style.

That's just my opinion for all I care anyone can order a cheap chinese roll every other month and have fun with himself.


----------



## inhuman (Sep 17, 2018)

labor of love said:


> Have you found anything that accommodates your knife set so far? I know you were leaning towards darkhardt initially.



Fair enough . It does seem one sided in this thread , but is it Darkhardt’s fault owners came forward with a lot of positive things to say ? 

I wish I could recommend something else . My other stuff just all fell apart . You could of course roll them up in a towel with rubber bands , as we have all seen in kitchens at times .

I would always trust anything from JKI. If Jon carries it , you can be sure it’s quality . I’ll back that up any time ! Jon has some very nice blade guards lined with cork as well that should help fill the gaps in your kit .

Jai , let us know what you end up going with !


----------



## labor of love (Sep 17, 2018)

inhuman said:


> Fair enough . It does seem one sided in this thread , but is it Darkhardt’s fault owners came forward with a lot of positive things to say ?
> 
> I wish I could recommend something else . My other stuff just all fell apart . You could of course roll them up in a towel with rubber bands , as we have all seen in kitchens at times .
> 
> ...


No, the OP expressed an interest in darkhardt initially. Thus darkhardt testimonials. That and his budget far exceeds what I suggested which he shared afterwards. I’m just curious where he’s at with the decision. How much would a darkhardt roll that would accommodate his kit cost?


----------



## btbyrd (Sep 17, 2018)

I want to plug one more time for the Proper Knife Roll from the Proper Apron Company. They're made to order in Colorado from tough waxed canvas and gorgeous, durable leather. Jamey Freeman, the guy who makes them, is great to work with; if you want your bag a little longer (or a little shorter, I imagine) he is happy to accommodate you. If you want to check out some customer reviews, check out their Etsy site. 

The Darkhardt ones look great too.


----------



## panda (Sep 17, 2018)

lol i've triggered a few people it seems


----------



## panda (Sep 17, 2018)

Gregmega said:


> I’m thankful for mouth breathers like you, because you remind me why I continue to be a disrupter in all my projects. Otherwise society would never move forward.


why the need to insult ecchef?


----------



## labor of love (Sep 17, 2018)

panda said:


> lol i've triggered a few people it seems


It’s what you do best


----------



## panda (Sep 17, 2018)

people get upset the most when something hits close to home. #insecurities_are_sensitive


----------



## Gregmega (Sep 17, 2018)

panda said:


> why the need to insult ecchef?



Very simple. He clearly didn’t spend any time looking deeper into the website, and chose to spend his precious time slandering an honest business. I’m all for opinions, but please take the time to understand the product before you decide that this site is ‘uninformative’ and too cool for you. Lest we all settle back into cottages in Connecticut and forage our own berries and skin deer to craft one-off sage like tool rolls.


----------



## HRC_64 (Sep 17, 2018)

panda said:


> lol i've triggered a few people it seems


----------



## panda (Sep 17, 2018)

hrc is this supposed to be some sort of weird kaepernick reference via homage??


----------



## Jfotog (Sep 17, 2018)

panda said:


> hrc is this supposed to be some sort of weird kaepernick reference via homage??


That's just fake news... The real news is that even the space force recognizes the quality of darkhardt


----------



## brooksie967 (Sep 17, 2018)

I recently sharpened my slap-chop and it holds its edge longer than my ashi honyakis. 

Also, I just roll my knives in paper towels/newspaper and electrical tape.


----------



## valgard (Sep 17, 2018)

Ok, I had to Google *** was a slap-shop . Wish I never did, I actually received one of those as a gift. Too bad it doesn't fit in my Darkhardt roll with the rest of the kit I bring to the cabin or when cooking at friend's places.


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Sep 17, 2018)

I also got matching Hokusai chopsticks and rests for my Darkhardt roll


----------



## Jfotog (Sep 17, 2018)

valgard said:


> Ok, I had to Google *** was a slap-shop . Wish I never did, I actually received one of those as a gift. Too bad it doesn't fit in my Darkhardt roll with the rest of the kit I bring to the cabin or when cooking at friend's places.


See now you know... And knowing is half the battle... YO JOE!!!! (Pretty sure that flew over the heads of 50% of the ppl reading this thread)


----------



## panda (Sep 17, 2018)

brooksie967 said:


> I recently sharpened my slap-chop and it holds its edge longer than my ashi honyakis.
> 
> Also, I just roll my knives in paper towels/newspaper and electrical tape.


did you polish the blades also? pics!


----------



## jai (Sep 18, 2018)

parbaked said:


> The plastic edge guards can scratch the blade especially soft stainless cladding or if some grit gets inside the guard.
> Cardboard works great and you can line with VCI paper, if desired...


This is actually the reason I dont use them considering when you are a professional chef you take you knives in and out so often that it could be over 5000 times a year. It starts to wear on the blade.


----------



## jai (Sep 18, 2018)

inhuman said:


> Not too sure why it matters aboynamedsuita is a home cook, or anybody else for that matter . Does it make his equipment less durable or lesser than ? Don’t think so .
> 
> Darkhardt’s product pictures and descriptions are more than adequate . If you need more info , their customer service is above and beyond . They have gear at several price points from low to high , just check it out .
> 
> ...


All my expensive knives have sayas


----------



## jai (Sep 18, 2018)

Hey guys you need to just relax haha. And I think me saying my knives cut through my roll a few times got taken the wrong way. When I had that happen I was breaking alot of fish and had multiple beater gutting knives and filleting knives and breaking knives that where just cheap carbon dexter russels. Aka super long thin pointy as **** blades  . And it happened like twice but it damaged the knife roll.

Also I work in different restaurants constantly sometimes up to 7 a week so not knowing the place and the chefs etc means sometimes not packing knives away in the smartest and most professional ways because most of these chefs would probably try and use a thousand dollar yanagiba to open a can  

Also any knife I have that is worth something to me has a saya and is well looked after but I do give all my knives a solid work out.

Regarding knife rolls. I feel like do what you want with your money if you are a home cook and you like having a knife roll to store your precious knives go for it who even cares.

Lastly thanks for all the replies and stuff on the rolls. I haven't decided yet and I'm in no rush hence the budget I just know all off you guys on here professional or home cook take pride in you tools and appreciate nice things so I wanted some ideas from the like minded people. 
I will look more into the jki rolls and the proper knife roll. Also I'm still inclined to keep darkhardt in my options but. All the picture you guys showed makes them look brand new. Haha so it's hard to tell how they wear.


----------



## labor of love (Sep 18, 2018)

I do like this darkhardt http://www.darkhardt.com/shop/asphyx
Pretty affordable, stylish without being carried away and not flashy.
I wouldn’t call the the site Uber hipster or whatever but I would appreciate more angles of the roll and more pics.
Someone earlier mentioned they would prefer to buy American made, this particular roll is made in Los Angeles.


----------



## labor of love (Sep 18, 2018)

And OP, since you’re carrying an actual professional kit not just a bunch of gyutos you might like the shorter asymmetric pockets. There’s like 5 of them perfect for shorter knives like your boning, filet and petty. But let’s look into covering those knives to protect your new knife roll investment okay?


----------



## panda (Sep 18, 2018)

whats with the images on the inside of the darkh rolls? reminds me of ed hardy style. the canvas edge one looks good, it's a bit steep of price though.

keep an eye on this
https://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/threads/most-essential-knives-in-your-knife-roll.14568/page-2


----------



## jai (Sep 18, 2018)

labor of love said:


> And OP, since you’re carrying an actual professional kit not just a bunch of gyutos you might like the shorter asymmetric pockets. There’s like 5 of them perfect for shorter knives like your boning, filet and petty. But let’s look into covering those knives to protect your new knife roll investment okay?


Haha thanks for the positivity! I'm starting a full time job again so the knife roll with definitely not be getting flogged haha. I was working as a freelance chef for 2 years so changing jobs every day required different kits and stuff every day. Normally I just leave half of my less expensive knives at work when I work full time . I'll try to send a pic of my knife roll. It actually had kind of netting inside where the handles slot in which eventually were out aswell.


----------



## btbyrd (Sep 18, 2018)

jai said:


> This is actually the reason I dont use them considering when you are a professional chef you take you knives in and out so often that it could be over 5000 times a year. It starts to wear on the blade.





jai said:


> All my expensive knives have sayas



So use felt-lined guards. They don't scratch. Even if they did, the wear on your blade has to be less than leaving it bonking around naked in your knife roll (and cutting it open and stabbing you, apparently). And since your only knives without covers are low-end beaters, I don't know why you'd care about their developing scratches from an edge guard to begin with. But whatever.


----------



## jai (Sep 18, 2018)

btbyrd said:


> So use felt-lined guards. They don't scratch. Even if they did, the wear on your blade has to be less than leaving it bonking around naked in your knife roll (and cutting it open and stabbing you, apparently). And since your only knives without covers are low-end beaters, I don't know why you'd care about their developing scratches from an edge guard to begin with. But whatever.


Will definitely grab some any brands you recommend?


----------



## panda (Sep 18, 2018)

Dexter


----------



## daveb (Sep 18, 2018)

Korin has the best looking ones I've found. And they're among the least expensive.


----------



## HRC_64 (Sep 18, 2018)

Check out Korin, Dexter Russel, JB Prince, Previn etc.

edit: what they said


----------



## btbyrd (Sep 18, 2018)

I like the Korin ones, but if you've got a lot of knives already, it's hard to beat the value of this six-piece set from Cangshan, especially if you qualify for free Prime shipping.


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Sep 19, 2018)

You cans also get leather ones from Darkhardt, this one (for my kato workhorse) was custom made from a tracing as a test… turned out very well and didn’t involve shipping my knives and waiting a long time.


----------



## labor of love (Sep 19, 2018)

aboynamedsuita said:


> You cans also get leather ones from Darkhardt, this one (for my kato workhorse) was custom made from a tracing as a test… turned out very well and didn’t involve shipping my knives and waiting a long time.
> 
> View attachment 43346


Something like that would make a lot of sense for the forschner boning knife the OP probably uses.


----------



## panda (Sep 19, 2018)

boning knives need mascara to make them less ugly.


----------



## ThinMan (Sep 19, 2018)

The JKI cork lined edge guards are excellent. Not sure if anyone mentioned them yet.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Sep 20, 2018)

Boy this thread got legs quick. At work had own drawer under my cutting station. Had couple thousand dollars worth of Yanagiba's, Gyuto's, sugi's in a Global bag. Liked it because has tight elastic pockets instead of the looser ones. Cheap carbon cleavers , whips, other tools kept in the large stainless drawer.

When first started teaching after I retired, used a Ultimate Edge bag to carry stones, diamond plates, knives etc. from home to the school. That went out the door quickly as I perma soak my stones at the school & store a tool box with plates, bar keepers friend, mineral oil & other stuff all at the school.

Even bought a nice black leather Boldric 14 pocket bag. Made in India not by Hindu's, Muslim in Madras run leather industry. It is well made, under stated it looks good too. Still do not even use it now as I've streamlined my teaching don't need that much bag. My same old cheap Global tight roll work bag is what I've used last few years.

Boy Suita those are some very cool bags. Why not put your fine knives in a nice bag.


----------



## pleue (Sep 20, 2018)

I'll just leave this here...
https://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/threads/my-knife-collection.17185/#post-285768


----------



## johnny (Oct 8, 2018)

If leather turn you on, there’s this https://www.koenforchefs.com

Check them out, there great


----------

